# Mmm cedar



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Nothing like fresh cedar in the morning


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

...and you smell it all day..and night. :laughing: (if you have milled cedar, you get it)




.


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Ha ya the dust is still is in my nose ha but such beautiful wood.. Worth it ha


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

I hate sawing cedar, besides the dust it is makes a huge mess. I do like the wood though.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Mizer said:


> I hate sawing cedar . . . .


I always knew there was something not quite right about you. I bet you have a mural of Chairman Mao hidden behind the neon velvet Elvis in your parlor. 






.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

Actually it is Fidel behind Lenon, and don't get me started on that awful smell of a new puppy.


----------



## junkhound (Nov 6, 2009)

Ibangwood said:


> Nothing like fresh cedar in the morning


Smells like money. :yes:


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Agrees


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

junkhound said:


> Smells like money. :yes:





Ibangwood said:


> Agrees



I guess y'all're right. I just pulled some notes from my wallet and gave them a sniff- sure enough they smell like the inside of our cedar closets. 





.


----------



## Wrangler55 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Mmmm cedar*

I carved a gunstock from laminated cedar one time. My first and last the smell was nice for about 5 seconds then it got worse over time... Much worse. I use a respirator that's made for painting cars so it should filter out all the fine dust particles and vapor. It doesn't filter out cedar smell. 

Hal


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

A friend of mine that is an excellent turner and furniture builder discovered by accident that his wife is extremely allergic to cedar. I had some cutoffs I was going to give him and he declined them. BTY she did most of the sanding and finishing. Could be why he quit using it.
David


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

That's a shame I think cedar is one of the prettiest woods


----------

